# New piraya and rhom from ASH



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Ordered early Sunday morning, got them today. Service was fast, awsome packaging by ASH, they arrived in flawless condition. 









First 5" Diamond Xingu in 20 long




































4" Piraya already eating pellets!



































Getting a 75long for the natts in december, the rhom will go in the 46 :smile:.
Once again thanks to ASH







for my newly accquired killas!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice pic ups. that looked like a pro packing job. ash must really care.

Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nice piraya .......cant wait for my piraya's tail grows back :sad: ..
Love the rhom toooo


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice looking piraya and rhom, i want to get my rbs to eat pellets...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Piraya has great color...nice pick up;


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

the fish are awesome especially that rhom...








let us know how he's eating


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks guys, the piraya has some scrapes on the head from the plastic container, already treated with melafix and salt. 
vlahos, I sure hope he'll take nonlive foods!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Good pickups!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice piCK up


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Mean SOB rohm..gave my the chills







. Congrats man I hope you enjoy your pickup, while we here die from envy


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

try beefheart. he should eat that


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh man, great pickup!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very sweet pick up man


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

nice fish man!!!....hey can you take more pics of the xingu....he looks great


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

and some full tank shots too!!!....i got a rhom in a 20 gall and i wanna see some other setups too heh


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful fishes.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice Pygo mix and love the eyes on your Rhom!!!







Ash hooked def chose good picks for you.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

wow nice lookin p


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> very nice looking piraya and rhom, i want to get my rbs to eat pellets...


 I tried floating pellets with them but they wouldn't touch it, so I bought some sinking pellets. They saw my red-tailed shark going after it so they jumped on the pellets too.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> and some full tank shots too!!!....i got a rhom in a 20 gall and i wanna see some other setups too heh


 20 long on diy stand, spraypainted navy blue, black moon sand.


















I think it will be awhile befo he'll eat, here he is after the light turned on.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the comments all, nothing is more exciting than getting new ps, except making hot jungle luv to yo woman







.
1 mo rhom after light out, will update on conditions of him and shoal when my new tank comes in.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

congrats bro, nice catch!! That rhom tank is sweet!! I like how dark it is in there even w/ the light on.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

has anyone ever had any problems ordering fish online, i am from michigan and find it extremely difficult to find good piranhas and decent prices. I have four now and have had them for two years, trying to add to my collection but find it diffucult. I am now looking at buying from online


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Very beautiful and rare fish u got there. Im glad the shipping all worked out and members arent experiencing the shipping hasseles they were a few weeks ago.
again nice p's!

Oburi


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Sweet Pics Guys :nod:


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

I think it is funny that Ash wrote tropical fish on the outside of the container, it makes it sound like there are guppies in there. Nice job!! Sweet Pic's!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pick ups, congrats, you should post some pics of your mixed Pygo shoal...







!


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Great pick ups, congrats, you should post some pics of your mixed Pygo shoal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks man here are a few more pics of the pygos.


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow the red on that caribe is intense.







your fish look awesome









Joe


----------

